# 7 WC cape nangu frontosa (zambian) group PICS!!!!



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i just scored this group of 7 wild caught cape nangu blue neon zambian frontosa. i traded 14 red bellies from 5-7 inches for these fish. the group is 2 males and 5 females. males are 8 inches each and females are 5-6 inches each.

anyone who knows africans will know this was a good trade. i only paid $150 for the reds and these fish if bought from the importer are $150 EACH and i got 7 of them for $150. thats $1050 worth of fish all for only $150 worth of red bellies.

theis particular species of frontosa is farily new so not many people have them or are breedinging them. i have only had these fish for 6 days and already i have one female holding eggs in her mouth.

for anyone interested in seeing pics just click the link in my signature to go to the website i have set up.

the crappy pics (the ones with the date in the corner) are ones i took and the good pics are ones the old owners took lol

Dan


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Damn those fronts are beautiful. Nobody can ever understand the beauty of frontosa's until they see F0's or F1's, as most of the captive bred front's that you would see at your LFS do not even compare, seems like they always have too much brown and not enough blue.

Anyways, awsome fish!


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Awsome fish and what a deal!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yes they were quite the steal! and the fact that there is a female holding this soon in under a week is amazing.

feel free to check out the website i made in my signature.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

wow 4 replies and 2 of them are mine................... this is why i rarely post in the cichlid section. its not worth the time and effort to post pics etc in here when ya only get 2 replys from people other then yourself.


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Nice pics Dan, especially the first two


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Yes, it seems like Freshwater-general discussion is becoming more popular as well as freshwater pics and vidoes.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Very nice frontosa, although I know next to nothing about them. Do they require an elevated level of care or are they fairly simple to maintain? I am interested because their colors are so deep and they seem as if they have alot of personality. Is this true about their personalities? Nice pics by the way!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice fronts. Have never heard of that kind of front, there seems like there are a ton. Even some "purple" being advertised now. Wild caughts mean you'll have some f1 babys, think about the money you can get for those puppys.. You can buy another shoal and p tank if you can aquabid them/sell them to your lfs.. Very good deal.


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Good trade indeed.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

frontosa are quite easy to care for. they are supposed to have a high level of PH in the 8+ range but they adapt to whatever PH you have. i know a guy in australia who breeds 2 different species right now but he has 4 different species tanks in total and he doesnt have a high PH, just mid 7's. as long as the PH is steady then you wont have any problems.

as for personality they are quite good once settled in. mine are currently skittish because ive only had them 1 week and they are still adjusting but my old frontosa werent bad.

yes GT there is some good money in frontosa breeding if you have high quality fry and popular species like the "purple" which are known as Zaire fronts. my species are from Zambia and are a farily need varient in the hobby so that could either be good or bad for selling the fry. good because they are rare but bad because no one wants to buy a varient they havent seen or heard of before.

thanks for the comments.

its much better then having to reply to my own thread LOL


----------

